# Tacoma skyline



## Sounder (Oct 10, 2002)

Tacoma, WA; 30 miles south of Seattle & 30 miles north east of the state capital, Olympia. Tacoma has roughly 200,000 people in the city, 935,000 within a 15 mile radius of downtown, & 3,700,000 in the metro area it shares with Seattle and other cities. Pics taken a couple of hours ago:














































For more of Tacoma, check out the Tacoma aerial tour.


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

The Seattle Metro has three pretty solid skylines in Bellevue, Tacoma, and the CBD. Does Tacoma feel vibrant at all? Are there any decent urban walkable hoods with grocery stores and standard amenities within walking distance of downtown? 

How are the nightlife and dining options. I know they aren't world class but I would think there are some pretty nice down to earth bars with decent looking chicks.


----------



## 24gotham (May 29, 2004)

^Think again... While Tacoma has come a long way, it has a long way to go.


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Bravo!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

nice looking city


----------



## Smileyface (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks pleasant enough!


----------



## Sounder (Oct 10, 2002)

mello said:


> Does Tacoma feel vibrant at all? Are there any decent urban walkable hoods with grocery stores and standard amenities within walking distance of downtown?


It is starting to get there. 10 years ago downtown Tacoma was dead. The University of Washington Tacoma & the museum district has brought life back into downtown. Yesterday, the area around the Sounder station was also swimming with people. The Sounder station & downtown are linked via lightrail:










In the 2nd pic along the water on the right is an area where new downtown condos have been added. More are on the way.



> How are the nightlife and dining options. I know they aren't world class but I would think there are some pretty nice down to earth bars with decent looking chicks.


There are a few great restuarants & bars downtown but most of the notable spots are NW of downtown along the waterfront on Ruston Way or in a city neighborhood.


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Do you have any photos of Ruston Way or those "city neighborhoods"? Thanks.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

I think Tacoma/Seattle is the best city in the states.


----------



## Sounder (Oct 10, 2002)

^ ^ I don't, I was just passing through yesterday on my way back from Seattle. Traffic on I-5 was a mess so I took Marine View Drive / Dash Point Way along the water to Tacoma & then zipped up the McKinley Hill to south Tacoma where I got back onto I-5. 


Here are some Tacoma pic threads from another site:

Downtown Tacoma

Tacoma Tall Ships - 1

Tacoma Tall Ships - 2

Tacoma Tall Ships - 3

If I find some more neighborhood pics, I'll post them.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice pics Sounder. I was just in dt Tacoma. Things are looking better down there.


----------



## markod (Jul 25, 2005)

I really just love the Pacific Northwest!


----------

